# multiple ekgs in one day for medicaid



## aciardelli (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm having a problem finding anything on how medicaid wants these billed. We recently took over 2 new offices and we are trying to correct things but I need something in writing stating that medicaid wants these on the same claim. Example: 93010 with 3 units and no 76 modifier. Can anyone help? Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 30, 2012)

You will need to contact Medicaid in your state since it is state specific and each one is a bit different.  we always bill multiple line items with a 76 on the second and subsequent and has always been paid.


----------



## Ldari (Jul 31, 2012)

*Multiple EKGs*

For our state Medicaid we had to enter the modifier and add the time of the EKG in box 19. I believe we used the time it was performed. Hope that helps.


----------



## aciardelli (Dec 10, 2015)

I had a question on this thread and it wouldn't let me reply directly, so here's what I found out.

OH medicaid requires us to list all EKG's on the same line with the number completed reflected under units. OH medicaid does not accept 76/77 modifiers. They will accept 59 modifiers however.


----------

